

Ask HN: Why is the media so negative? - TenJack

Every time I watch the news theres something negative, some kidnapping, murder, or death.  Why is the media so negative and bent on instilling fear?
======
mooism2
People are risk averse and therefore think it more important to be informed
about bad things that are happening and could happen to them?

------
ajude
As a former journalist these two quotes sum things up: 1)'tell me something
positive i'll write you a paragraph' 2)'tell me something negative and i'll
write you a page'

------
ilkhd2
It might be always positive like news in DPRK, but seriously, it does not
matter positive or negative - as soon as they do not touch real issues
(healthcare, fraud in courts etc.)

